# Prewar Schwinn head badge



## jedijoe59 (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought a 1936 Schwinn frame and locking fork a few months ago. It's missing the head badge, and the mounting holes are spaced at 2 5/8 inches. I can't seem to find any head badge from that eara that has the holes spaced the same. Most of the ones I've seen are spaced at 2 1/4. The only head badge I found with 2 5/8, is one from the 1960's. Help!


----------



## Spence36 (Jan 8, 2012)

I know which one it would be please send me a picture of your bike to donaldspence@me.com 
So I can see the  front head tube I might have a badge for it


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 8, 2012)

Spence, can you provide some clarification on this? I've got prewar frames w/ 2-3/16" spacing and post war w/ 2-5/8" so I'm curious too.


----------



## ejlwheels (Jan 8, 2012)

My prewar '36 frames have oval badges with 2 3/16" spacing.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jan 9, 2012)

*bages*

spence dont sell any of my badges.......LOL


----------



## jedijoe59 (Jan 10, 2012)

*1936 Schwinn frame*

Spence, here is a photo of the front tube on my 1936 Schwinn frame.View attachment 37332


----------



## norcal (Feb 17, 2012)

*another data point*

My 1930 Schwinn (B10?) has spacing of 2 5/8 inches.

The year 1930 was confirmed by the serial number, the crank, and some helpful people in this forum.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...is-my-(new-to-me)-Schwinn&p=124275#post124275


----------



## Spence36 (Feb 18, 2012)

*Badges*

What spacing are you looking for and I will
Tomm find you one in my collection I've been laid up due to surgery but I can help
You now sorry for delay ... Send the exact spacing you want I'm
Sure I have a badge for ya !!!


----------

